# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - run = ekzekuto

## dj_rrupa

Une mendo se :
run-- EKZEKUTO

----------


## Jack Watson

run  -* rend, rendé*

E kam pa diku, dhe më ka pëlqy. Pak e vështirë derisa të mësohet vesh e dora.

----------


## Borix

te thuash *run = ekzekuto* eshte me mire te thuash run = execute.

----------


## Qyfyre

E vështirë për tu përkthyer kjo. Borix ka të drejtë, nuk ka kuptim ta zëvendësosh me një tjetër fjalë të huaj. Thjesht shqipëroje "Ran" dhe është më thjeshtë akoma.

----------


## BesmirG

run = vepro

1. Kryej një punë, bëj një veprim të caktuar; zhvilloj a ushtroj një veprimtari.
2. Nis të bëj diçka, vihem në lëvizje; filloj të kryej punën a detyrën.

Apo jo?

----------


## djlahza

Run = Ranoje = Bjeri Run

----------

